# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  (Sensors)

## smart-engineer-amool

كل شي بتحتاجه عن ال  (Sensors)   موضوع رائع وشيق ومهم لكل مهندس واكيد اكتر طالب هندسه  :Smile:  

حمل الملف من المرفقات ولا تنسى الرد  :Smile:

----------


## naser17

thanks

----------


## محمد الرياحي

مشكور موضوع غاية بالاناق
 :SnipeR (75):  :SnipeR (75): ة

----------


## دبدوب

ثنكيووووووووووووووووو

----------


## eng.reem

*thnx 4 youuu*

----------


## MOHDEL

thanks :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## غسان

:Goudgrijp 12 13:  شو عرفكم اني قاعد بدرس عن السينسورز

----------

